# Put Some BBs wheels for kicks



## robsa3 (Jul 25, 2007)

hey guys i havnt posted in a while and i wanted to post these pics of my car i took with my phone camera... i put some BBS LM wheels just because i love the mesh look... i refinished they wheels myself from paint to polish... got some poke but i wanna run 10 mm spacer in front and 15 mm in rear ...





















what do u guys think




































[/IMG]















[/IMG]







[/IMG]





















i suk at taking pictures
NEED TO GO LOWER














WITH More







POKE
might put some 19 inch wheels next weeek i bought but not finished yet


_Modified by robsa3 at 10:54 PM 6-17-2009_


----------



## oliverds (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: Put Some BBs wheels for kicks (robsa3)*

lovks sick, but don't poke them - tuck them:


----------



## Nextman (Jul 9, 2008)

poke>tuck imo.


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

damn rob! i like these better than the impul...
you should polish the entire wheel!







rool:
and flush + tuck ftw


----------



## JasonNJ (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: Put Some BBs wheels for kicks (robsa3)*

looks really good. I like the poke. i agree that poke>tuck with those wheels.


----------



## Xymox (Jul 1, 1999)

Stretched FTL.


----------



## heuanA3 (May 6, 2009)

looks good. rear needs to be lower a bit then ur good to go


----------



## eh (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Put Some BBs wheels for kicks (robsa3)*

What's the size and offset? I didn't think BBS made any LMs that fit the A3 properly.


----------



## robsa3 (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: Put Some BBs wheels for kicks (eh)*

these wheels are 5x112
fronts are 8 with 35 offset
and rears are 9 with 35 offset
the rear is low but my stretch makes it look like its now........... i love poke over tuck any day...
after i run my spacers car should sit on tire perfect


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*

BBSs suck


----------



## robsa3 (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Ultimatetaba)*

only if ther 19s hu jason????


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*








Maybe








Lookin good, Rob.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Oh, and 10mm+15mm+DUMPIT=YES


----------



## robsa3 (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Ultimatetaba)*

yup goal of the week lol


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*

real LM's or are they BB5's replica's?


----------



## i_baked_cookies (Aug 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Is this for real?


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

Looks sick! I was kicking around the idea of refinishing some LM's. You beat me to it.


----------



## a3lad (Aug 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Thatwineglassguy (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: Put Some BBs wheels for kicks (robsa3)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: (Xymox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nextman* »_poke>tuck imo.

win

_Quote, originally posted by *Xymox* »_Stretched FTL.

fail
*edit:








win


_Modified by remembertofocus at 4:37 PM 6-18-2009_


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (remembertofocus)*

What happened to the photo with the RH's? New wheels maybe?


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: (SprintA3)*

POKE>tuck! polished lips look hot







just go a bit lower


----------



## robsa3 (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (VR6 NRG)*

my wheels are real i dont mess with that fake stuff.... c mon man i am not a posser with replicas


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (robsa3)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Its easy to tell the reals from the fakes. These are as real as it gets.


----------



## TackeeA3 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: Put Some BBs wheels for kicks (robsa3)*























Let me know when you sell them!!


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

wow wheels looke sick


----------



## Xymox (Jul 1, 1999)

*Re: (remembertofocus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *remembertofocus* »_
fail


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

^ shoulda run falkens


----------



## Xymox (Jul 1, 1999)

*Re: (remembertofocus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *remembertofocus* »_^ shoulda run falkens

Not gonna lie, that A3 you posted is hot as hell.


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: Put Some BBs wheels for kicks (robsa3)*

so what tyres r those LM wrapped with, 225/40?
n does it rub from ur current height at all?


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Put Some BBs wheels for kicks (HonDee-A3)*

on the topic of stretch. I did 3 track days, and multiple autoX sessions with this setup with no issues at all...


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

damn i want a big brake kit soooooo bad


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: Put Some BBs wheels for kicks (robsa3)*

Looks great!


----------



## oliverds (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (i_baked_cookies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *i_baked_cookies* »_Is this for real?









what do you mean? it's my 3.2, those are rh crosslines. the bra is only for the autobahn and was on for the shooting, the stuff that hangs down from the mirror will stay. i hate it, that during times of big soccer events ( european and world cup ) everyone over here is proud to german and beside those events nearly is ashamed because of it, so i do "representig deutschland" all day








poke looks real good, i had poked dynatechs on my mk iv, but with the jetta and the a3 i like tuck more and you can go much lower with tucking


----------



## RallyPlaya (Apr 13, 2009)

The BBS Rims look amazing....Im Saving up for a nice set of BBS Kicks myself for next summer though


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (oliverds)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oliverds* »_
what do you mean? it's my 3.2, those are rh crosslines. the bra is only for the autobahn and was on for the shooting, the stuff that hangs down from the mirror will stay. i hate it, that during times of big soccer events ( european and world cup ) everyone over here is proud to german and beside those events nearly is ashamed because of it, so i do "representig deutschland" all day








poke looks real good, i had poked dynatechs on my mk iv, but with the jetta and the a3 i like tuck more and you can go much lower with tucking









no need to defend yourself that bra is hawt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

